# Pump



## martin-green (3 Dec 2017)

This is a sump pump






Sometimes people will use one of these in their pond to supply a waterfall or even the filter.
They soon find out that in most cases its too powerful for a filter and can not pump solids to be filtered out, and pumps far too much to be used as a waterfall. 
People buy them because they are "cheap" but another disadvantage is they use a lot of electricity for what they do, so they are expensive to run, and most sump pumps can only run for a short time, which is of no use for a pond.


----------

